
Amazon pulls skin-lightening products after groups’ concerns - fortran77
https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/amazon-pulls-skin-lightening-products-off-site-amid-67234975
======
1996
Dangerous, yes. Toxic, yes.

But racist? Why can't I decide to change my appearance?

~~~
mirimir
TFA says:

> Adawe said in addition to public health concerns, “it’s a racial thing that
> keeps encouraging that people should change their skin color, and we don’t
> want to see that.”

But I do agree that changing ones appearance is OK.

Someone will perhaps bring up blackface. However, that's entirely
distinguishable, in that the intent is typically racist.

